# New Kato Doesn't Run



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I just received a Kato N 126-0307 SP Class GS-4 4-8-4 and it doesn't run. When powered up, it just sits on the track with the upper headlight flashing and the lower headlight on steady. 

Now, my question. Does anyone know if a DCC equipped locomotive will run on DC alone? This loco seems to be looking for a command, perhaps from a DCC controller. I just don't know enough about N Scale trains just now. This loco says it is DCC ready, but I think that means it still needs a decoder. But,I am wondering if one has already been installed.

I am going to send it back to the seller, Power Hobby. They said they will exchange it for another.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I looked up the one you have from there. It does say DCC Ready so unless you told them to put one in then no it will be a DC loco. Some decoders say they work and some do not so that is a toss up. When you put the Loco on the track did you also hook the tender to it?? The reason I ask is that it says "Electrical pickup from both driver and tender for constant electrical connection" And that is where the decoder goes if you was to install one. Hopefully this helps so you do not have to send it back(That can be a pain).


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

The tender came attached already. I have three other locos, one steamer, and two diesels and they run fine. The seller has one more loco and says he will reserve it for me. I asked that it be tested before shipping. I did not want to open it up since I have absolutely NO experience with these little ones.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Ahh ok never had one like that so I did not know if it came attached or not. I know what you mean about "Small" Locos. LOL
Well hopefully the one that you get is in working order. Those look like really nice locos to run.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, with the ten car passenger consist, I think it may be a very nice looking train. I am waiting for an Orient Express passenger set that should look pretty good too. I plan to set up a layout on a 36" x 80" door. It will have six individual runs with radius from 8.5" up to about 16". It will be trains only for awhile, and I will have six after everything arrives from Japan.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Was going to im you but can not. Wanted to ask if you was still looking for this. http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/1167

Do not know about the store or how much you looking to spend but I see you was looking for one.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah, I was talking to the guy over at New Hall Station. There are only two or three of these sets available, and ALL are WAY TOO MUCH MONEY! I bought the 7 car add-on set on eBay and the two Pullmans I was looking for off eBay. I think the nine car consist will be enough for my modest layout. I love the re-railers for these small locos. I haven't tried to hook up any cars yet, so that might be another trial for me. I am not sure how these couplers work. I can barely see them.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I am no DCC expert, but there should be a "blanking chip" in there right? It takes the place of a DCC board and makes the locomotive analog instead of DCC. Maybe you have a DCC version or the blanking chip is missing. I suppose opening it up it the only way to make sure....

Frustrating I am sure...

Tom


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

BobS, with the lights coming on, it shows the loco is getting power. Could be a variety of reasons it's not running...poor contact to the motor, wrong circuit board, etc. I think having the supplier send you another one is a good deal. And asking them to test it first was very wise! Hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Replacement has arrived, and runs great! I am awaiting one more Kato Steam Locomotive to complete my initial acquisitions. Soon there will be six new trains running atop a 36 x 80 slab door from Lowes. The veneer looks so good on this door (both sides) that I almost don't want to even use it for trains. But, that is what it was purchased for, and I am sure I will be happy in the end. The N gauge trains, thus far, seem to be bringing me a lot of pleasure. They do not compare in many ways with my large stock of O Gauge, but I am pleased with both in different ways.

I am planning to add lights to most of my passenger cars. Kato has a nice set up for adding lights, and at 30 bucks for six cars, it won't break the bank.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad to hear about the success. I have a 36" by 80" hollow core door layout too. The doors make great layout platforms.

Tom


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Kato lighting*

There are 2 different lights for these cars, I can't remember which is which, but one is Dcc friendly and the other is not, meaning it gets to hot with Dcc and will warp the top of your cars😱. Made this mistake once, once and I suggest you use the Dcc friendly ones in case you go to dcc in the future, and they will work on reagular dc transformers. The dcc operates at a higher voltage hence the getting warm problem. And check Amazon before you purchase them elsware as I've found the dcc friendly ones for a 6 pack for 27$ where a small feebay wanted like 46 for 6 , thought I'd let you know. I love the daylight I have 7 gas-4's in wartime color and daylight colors as well as different road#'s..that loco will pull the entire 18 car consist with no problem at all.


----------

